# Easy, Less Expensive, High-Yielding Pork Butt



## jw (Dec 31, 2022)

Is smoked pork butt preferable? Yes. But time wise, it ain’t always feasible, and while this method ain’t smoked, it’ll eat. Pork butt’s a cheaper cut and one goes a long way. Here’s an instant pot recipe that’s relatively quick and tasty.

1. Buy a bone in butt-roast. Remove meat from the bone and cut into large chunks. Put a bit of a “rub” on the meat (garlic powder, paprika, cumin, salt, pepper, cayenne, and chili powder are what I use). Brown the meat with the sautée setting, then set aside.

2. With the pot still hot, add some water 1/2-1 cup, and do what fancy people call “deglazing,” and scrape the pot to get the potlikker goodies separated. Leave this liquid in then add your meat back. Close the lid and set the thing to sealing.

3. Pressure cook/manual for 80 minutes, and make sure the thing seals. The next step is to remove the meat from the instant pot into an oven safe dish. Season the meat with whatever you’d like and set it under the broiler to crisp to the desire texture. Perhaps switching out sides a few times for even crisp.

4. Once crisped, you can add some juices back to the mixture and serve, or pack it up for your church lunch and evening fellowship meal, which I’m doing right now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Rejoicing 1


----------

